# Is it difficult for anyone else to find short grain rice?



## AlanS2323 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm surprised how difficult it can be to find short grain rice.  My local supermarket does not carry it, and even the little Chinese "restaurant" within the supermarket uses long grain rice.  I can't believe I'm actually going to have to order short grain rice through the internet.  Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2009)

The only time I'm fussy about rice is when I'm making risotto. Otherwise it's basic long-grain basmati (usually brown, sometimes white) or jasmine for us. 

I'm curious about what are you making where the length of the grain matters so much?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2009)

Different types of rice have different qualities when cooked.  

A long grain rice has less surface starch and remains whole and doesn't stick to other grains readily.  However, it is no good cold as it becomes hard and crunchy when cold but is fine if reheated.  Great for things like steamed rice and pilaf but not so good for a cold rice  salad.  Chinese restaurants use leftover steamed rice (long grain) to make fried rice.

Medium grain rice has more surface starch.  When cooked, that starch dissolves and creates a creamy sauce with the liquid used to cook it.  Great for risotto.  Also good cold as it stays soft.

Short grain rice is sticky.  It clumps together and can be shaped into fingers or pressed onto seaweed to make sushi and it will hold its shape.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 18, 2009)

Living in Brooklyn - we have no trouble finding just about anything.

Can you find Arborio rice - it's short grained and is sold in many
supermarkets as well as Itallian groceries.
If you have an asian market you should be able to find short grained rice.
Chinese use it to make 'sticky rice' - cooked inside of lilly leaf
it makes Joong and Lo May Gai (rice/chicken/sausage)


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Mar 18, 2009)

ive had a hard time finding it too

got a Whole Foods near you?  they tend to have a good selection of rice and grains


----------



## marigeorge (Mar 18, 2009)

Calrose is a medium grain and fairly sticky rice.....any Wal-Mart carries it, look in the international food aisle.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 18, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Short grain rice is sticky.  It clumps together and can be shaped into fingers or pressed onto seaweed to make sushi and it will hold its shape.


Interesting.  I know the markets here are starting to carry a line of rices and couscous and one of the options is "Sushi Rice".  If that's what the OP is using it for, maybe he could find that brand of rices.  I don't know the name, they were out of couscous when I went but they did have Sushi rice.  It was in a clear plastic container.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

No problem finding Water Maid short grain rice...Excellent Rice pudding...Nor Mahatma long grain here...Plus many others........


----------



## GuamDude (Mar 19, 2009)

No problems finding it out here, although a 50-lb sack of calrose used to run around $25 just a year ago. Now it's upwards of $40.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 19, 2009)

Rice less than a dollar a pound is nothing to be upset about.  We can't get it here for even close to that.


----------



## sugarplumfairy (Apr 9, 2013)

I have an awful time finding it! I'm diabetic and short grain  and brown rice  are the only types I'm allowed to have. Thanks for all the helpful suggestions on here. Now I know what to look for in the store.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2013)

sugarplumfairy said:


> I have an awful time finding it! I'm diabetic and short grain  and brown rice  are the only types I'm allowed to have. Thanks for all the helpful suggestions on here. Now I know what to look for in the store.



Here's some more info on short grain rice varieties.  Short Grain Varieties :: The California Rice Commission


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 10, 2013)

When I was growing up we always had "pearl" grain rice.  Next to impossible to find it anymore.  Could be a west coast vs east thing.  I've gotten used to using long grain but I still actively persue the short when I am in a different store or area.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Apr 10, 2013)

I've never been to an Asian market and not found an entire aisle of all types of rice, including 50 lb. bags of short grain.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw short grain rice at Walmart today. It was up high on a shelf next to the quinoa (which is what I was there for ... I bet you could eat that too).


----------

